# Looking For Service Sheets For Vintage Diehl Dilectron Clock Movt



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Could anyone maybe assist please, i bought a box full of old electric and battery clock movements the other day. There were 2 of the Diehl Dilectrons in there that both showed signs of life, so i cleaned and oiled them and they are both now running.

Does anyone have any service sheets for this movement as there is a 'Eddy' current plate on the rear of the motor which has something to do with its free running speed, and i would like to know how to set it up.

Cheers

R


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It may be a synchronous motor, and if it is, it runs at a constant speed governed by the mains frequency, the 50Hz in the UK or 60Hz in other parts of the world. Of course I'm assuming it's mains driven from your description and the name, I've never seen one! :lol:

If it is electric and synchronous, you will need to tweak it in some way to get it to start up, a wee lever or something - - however the point is you can't really do much in theway of adjusts on a synchronous motor, and a 60 Hz wont like a 50 Hz supply and vice versa









Just my 2c worth  don't mess with mains stuff if you're unsure :focus:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Cheers for your thoughts Mel 

I should have said this is one of the battery movements.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## wirdy (Mar 21, 2019)

Just got one of these Diehl Dilectron movements running ( in a £2 non-runner metamec clock, from Falkirk boot sale last weekend). All it needed was a good clean. What an unusual electronic movement; a 48000 vph free running electronic balance driving a transistor circuit to then drive a 400rpm synchronous motor to worm drive the gear train. I think the eddy current plate on the motor is maybe just to damp the sharp 'flick' from the setting knob when starting the movement.

With the train pivots direct into the paxolin mainplate, I'm not so sure these were meant to last that long, but with 4 jewels (2 on balance staff, 2 on motor pivots) mine seems to be running quite nicely. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @wirdy, could we have a couple of pictures please... 

Sounds interesting.


----------



## wirdy (Mar 21, 2019)

Of course :yes:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/st5m2ddfx3mxp7i/2021-05-07 14.44.37.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4quvlfbjs6ren9x/2021-05-07 14.45.17.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zevlzq0kijlhhpa/2021-05-07 14.46.10.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rbvjo5rww84i6ff/2021-05-07 14.47.02.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtp5iunqa7t0p9d/2021-04-30 11.45.55.jpg?dl=0

Still running well & I've just bought another metamec clock with this movement. Please ignore the ill-fitting black rubber grommets on the movement, the originals crumbled & have some better ones on order!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

What a fine old clock and great you've been able to repair it.

You can embed the images if you right click, select Open Image and post that URL instead. Like this.


----------



## wirdy (Mar 21, 2019)

Since my last post, the operation of this Diehl Dilectron really intrigued me so I did some research. I'd already had a scope onto the transistor inputs/ outputs but couldn't make sense of how they kept synchronicity. Here is the original patent by Mayer & Meisner, explaining the functionality in detail & interestingly the patent example is absolutely identical to the production model. The circuit diagram will be useful to anyone with a non-functioning clock. Click the patent 'download pdf' to get the best info & the better diagrams.

https://patents.google.com/patent/US3375423


----------

